# Trintellix and Rexulti Medication log



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

I just started on *Trintellix* (5 mg) and *Rexulti* (1 mg) and I will log how I feel here from time to time.

*Other medications taken*: Cymbalta 60 mg, Seroquel 50 mg, Klonopin

By the way, does anyone else take either of these?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> By the way, does anyone else take either of these?


Vortioxetine is a fairly new SSRI, that might have some beneficial additional effects, but it is unclear if it really is better than other SSRIs. Brexipiprazole is, as the name suggests, the de-facto successor of Aripiprazole. According to wikipedia it is less stimulating and might therefore have less side-effects, but then it would also be more like the other atypical antipsychotics and as such probably less useful.


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

TDX said:


> Vortioxetine is a fairly new SSRI, that might have some beneficial additional effects, but it is unclear if it really is better than other SSRIs. Brexipiprazole is, as the name suggests, the de-facto successor of Aripiprazole. According to wikipedia it is less stimulating and might therefore have less side-effects, but then it would also be more like the other atypical antipsychotics and as such probably less useful.


Thanks for the reply!

I've taken Abilify up to 30 mg in the past and it didn't help with anything. I'm already feeling positive effects on my mood from the Rexulti (currently taken for 1 week now)

I'm on day 2 of Trintellix. I know the target dosage is 20 mg and I am hoping to go up rapidly as long as I don't have any side effects. I've been told Trintellix may cause nausea for most people. I haven't had any nausea.

ECT was suggested to me by a pdoc but that will only be explored as an option if this combo of meds fails me.


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm feeling better depression-wise. I still have plenty of room to go up in dosage which I will do when I see my pdoc in 2 weeks. Suicidal thoughts are minimal to none at all. I have a feeling the Cymbalta is helping a lot too along with the other meds. I have to say this is the best combo of meds I've been on so far... no side effects as of yet if any.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Starwaves said:


> I just started on *Trintellix* (5 mg) and *Rexulti* (1 mg) and I will log how I feel here from time to time.
> 
> *Other medications taken*: Cymbalta 60 mg, Seroquel 50 mg, Klonopin
> 
> By the way, does anyone else take either of these?


hows ur meds coming along, just read ur post yesterday, doesnt sound to good.. did the meds atleast help u some?


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

also that suicidal shit is tough, i think i remember running helped me be a lot more happier, by day 3 of running i felt really good, try it, run a mile a day, atleast a mile


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi there, I'm feeling better today and not having suicidal thoughts currently (they come and go as they please). I just had my Trintellix and Rexulti dosages upped. 20 mg Trintellix and 2 mg Rexulti currently. Hoping this goes well. I've been told it takes 2 weeks to reach a steady state of the Trintellix. I know it takes awhile to feel better on anti-depressants. Rexulti works faster.


----------

